# How do you wash asphalt shingles?



## mpminter

I have been pressure washing houses for a couple years now and, thanks to the information I have gleaned from this forum, it is now the most profitable service I offer. I have been asked several times by customers about cleaning their roofs, but I do not know how to do this and I am not willing to do a hack job. Here in New England the big issues on asphalt roofs are black mold streaks, green algae, and moss. What chemicals and techniques are best for dealing with the moss? I have heard of people using very strong bleach solutions without rinsing, but will that take care of the moss? I have read on other forums where guys will hit the moss and lichen with a strong bleach mix, let it work for a couple days and then come back and rinse or sweep the roof. I would love to add this as a service but it is extremely important to me that I know I am doing it right and am not damaging the customer's roof. I would appreciate any input.

Thanks:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## mpminter

bump


----------



## 6126

Theres several here that clean roofs. Give them time. Most those guys are still out on the job right now. I bet Ken AKA Pressure Pros can answer your questions. And I know Aaron down in Tampa cleans roofs too. .


----------



## PressurePros

Article I wrote a couple years ago outlining every thing you need to know. How To Clean A Roof


----------



## mpminter

Thanks for the link Ken. I had pretty much decided on the low pressure method of washing because of damage I have seen, but I didn't realize that the shingle industry had put out a technical bulletin on the subject. I guess I still don't know how the moss and lichen should be dealt with. What concentration are you mixing the bleach to, and what else should be added to the mix? I use 12.5%, Jomax, Simple Cherry, and water in my house wash mix, so should I use pretty much the same thing for roofs? I know that the bleach needs to be alot stronger but I don't know about the other chems. I'm assuming that I can't downstream a roof mix, which means that a new pump setup is in order. Recommendations? I have seen the Fat Boy Bandit from Pressure Tek as well as a "Roofster" pump from Sunbright. I still have alot of reading to do I guess...


----------



## PressurePros

You're on the right track. I use Bandit setups with 12V 8 gpm pumps and two 30 gallon chem tanks. Covers roofs fast and you can shoot the peaks from the gutter line without having to walk it. Sodium hypochlorite (bleach) percentage needed is between 5%-6%. Throw in a little simple cherry mix (1:10) and your good to go. The TSP is optional. Use one or the other. TSP can stain siding if its not real wet. I recommend always having a two man crew. You need a ground man to keep plants wet.


----------



## RaleighPainter

You can leave the jomax out of any mix. Roof cleaning - this is how I started. Northern tool or tractor supply has what they call a spot sprayer.. its a 12 v diaphragm pump a tank and a gun.

You will need to buy some extra hose 100ft or so. Total cost on that setup is less than $200.00.

Roof mix - depending on the freshness of the chlorine in your area, these results may vary.

My recipe, 26 gallon tank 10 gallons 12.5% SH and about 14 gallons of water (can't fill it all the way because of the suds lol). Add soap. 

Simple Cherry will suffice though I mix my own soap. Which consists of powdered laundry detergent and tsp 50/50. 4-6 heaping cups of simple cherry in that mix will be plenty. 

Spray it on the roof when the roof is dry, wet all vegetation before during and after. It's a 2 person show.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I have been asked in the past about cleaning asphalt shingles, I did one years ago and used 75/25 water and bleach, was kind of a waste of time since they had it re shingled the next season, I am definitely going to read more about this service.


----------



## mpminter

Thanks a lot for the info guys! I'll definitely be looking for an opportunity to try this out and hopefully next summer I'll add it in as a service! One more thing, how many square feet can you cover with, say, 25 gallons of this mix?


----------



## mpminter

RaleighPainter said:


> You can leave the jomax out of any mix. Roof cleaning - this is how I started. Northern tool or tractor supply has what they call a spot sprayer.. its a 12 v diaphragm pump a tank and a gun.
> 
> You will need to buy some extra hose 100ft or so. Total cost on that setup is less than $200.00.
> 
> Roof mix - depending on the freshness of the chlorine in your area, these results may vary.
> 
> My recipe, 26 gallon tank 10 gallons 12.5% SH and about 14 gallons of water (can't fill it all the way because of the suds lol). Add soap.
> 
> Simple Cherry will suffice though I mix my own soap. Which consists of powdered laundry detergent and tsp 50/50. 4-6 heaping cups of simple cherry in that mix will be plenty.
> 
> Spray it on the roof when the roof is dry, wet all vegetation before during and after. It's a 2 person show.


What kind of range are you getting out of that 12V pump? I like the idea but there are a ton of steep roofs in my area and I would love to be able to wet the whole roof from a ladder without having to walk on the roof. can you get 20-30 feet out of this setup?


----------



## RaleighPainter

20 ft. With the 2.2 gpm model, you would get about 30 ft out of a 4.5 gpm model, and the cost difference is minimal, they make guns with quick connects on them and you can change the orifice on the end of the gun to maximize distance..


----------



## RaleighPainter

The wind will definitely be a factor for how far you can shoot, we do most roofs from the gutter line, sometimes its easier to get up there. We probably get 800 - 900 sq ft out of a 25 gal mix (surface area)


----------



## Roof Cleaning

Call me during the day sometime and I would be happy to answer any questions I can help you with. 

Noob painter here willing to talk shop anytime I can to learn more about making $ painting. Been cleaning roofs 10 years.


----------



## mightypro150

I have been Painting and Powerwashing for 19 years. Roof washing is becoming a growing market. I would like to add this to our services. 

Wait for a cloudy day, or work in indirect sunlight. I reccomend saturating the roof with water first. Apply the solution liberally and maintain its wetnesss, according to the manufacturers directions. Its necessary for the soulition to work without drying out. 

Wash Safe is a company that makes a good roof wash. It is a powdered mix that reacts with water. 

Check out his video in action http://paintingthehouse.net/squeeze/powerwashing


----------



## RaleighPainter

mightypro150 said:


> I have been Painting and Powerwashing for 19 years. Roof washing is becoming a growing market. I would like to add this to our services.
> 
> Wait for a cloudy day, or work in indirect sunlight. I reccomend saturating the roof with water first. Apply the solution liberally and maintain its wetnesss, according to the manufacturers directions. Its necessary for the soulition to work without drying out.
> 
> Wash Safe is a company that makes a good roof wash. It is a powdered mix that reacts with water.
> 
> Check out his video in action http://paintingthehouse.net/squeeze/powerwashing


The ONLY manufacturer recommended method for cleaning asphalt shinges is with bleach. Don't buy into those "roof wash" products. Half 12.5% Bleach, Half water, Soap and a 12 volt sprayer.


----------



## Sustainable in OR.

*Shingle Washing / Maintenance Bulliten*

http://www.pabcoroofing.com/docs/tech_bulletin_maintenance_practices_04_06_12.pdf

Check out this for maintenance infomation for this common product and manufacture. 
Visit the Warranty Page for this product and read about voiding warranty of product by Pressure Washing. 

Good FYI here to keep yourself out of a possible legal challenge/claim with homeowner.


----------



## RaleighPainter

All roof washing should be done with no pressure


----------



## Roof Cleaning

RaleighPainter said:


> The ONLY manufacturer recommended method for cleaning asphalt shinges is with bleach. Don't buy into those "roof wash" products. Half 12.5% Bleach, Half water, Soap and a 12 volt sprayer.



This ^

I can't tell you how many I have done with just 4-5% bleach and water :thumbsup:


----------



## mpminter

I know this is a necro post, but I did have a couple follow up questions. First off, What kind of production rate can I expect washing roofs, and second, what kind of mileage will I get out of my chems? The roofer that I'm working for now is adding roof washing as a service, so we're trying to get this thing figured out. Thanks in advance!


----------

